# Farms/Communes



## Madi

Hi! Some friends and I are traveling West from Indiana, besides slab city, what are some other camps, farms, or communes out there? We should be hitting most of the states west of Indiana. Thanks!


----------



## Vulture

Do some research online. There are sites dedicated to finding communes.


----------



## Slingshot Collective

Vulture said:


> Do some research online. There are sites dedicated to finding communes.


Yeah, http://ic.org is a great resource. They at least used to put out a textbook sized directory I used to flip through for hours...

We put together a list of collectives all around the world too: http://slingshot.tao.ca/contacts/#cy-us

and I started a thread on here about Black Bear Ranch, if you all happen to visit there it would be cool to know what you all think...


----------



## PAN AM HOBO

http://www.ic.org/ COMMUNE POSTINGS


----------



## ancienttoes

If you would like to come to an intentional community that farms and strives to get by with less money, you can come to a community on a piece of land in Tennessee called Shut Up N Grow It or SUNGI with 21.5 acres of farmland and forest. It is at 8967 Galen Road, Lafayette, TN 37083. Anyone is welcome to come with no notice or permission necessary. We ask $10 a week and help out on the farm for 20 hours a week doing whatever you feel is needed or think you can contribute. It is an off-grid egalitarian community where community decisions are made in councils. We seek to live an ecologically sustainable way of life and one that is more natural in many other ways. Many travelers also come here. We have a drinking water source, gardens, farm animals, outdoor kitchen, outhouse, shelters, camping places, library, etc. Private message me if you have any questions or in the comments. Thank you. https://www.facebook.com/groups/388751901308125/


----------



## Ratchet

Go on...  

Who owns the property? How are decisions made? Your FB page said good people left because bad people came, but that you have a good group now. How are you running things differently to attempt to prevent that from happening again?


----------



## Breezy

kinda interested in finding a commune too. hopefully with no self ritcheous dickheads or atleast none that I'm forced to communicate with.


----------

